# Installation distribution Linux Virtual Box ne se fait pas



## BCL2 (15 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléchargé Virtual Box et une distribution Linux à virtualiser sur Virtual Box.

J'arrive bien à booter sur l'ISO, l'installation se fait bien mais quand je redémarre pour terminer l'installation, je reboote sur l'ISO et non sur l'installation "en dur".

Savez-vous comment faire pour installer la distribution sur le DD ? Ça doit pas être compliqué, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas.

J'avais déjà installé des distributions en dur sur de vieux PC sans souci.

J'ai essayé avec Ubuntu et Manjaro.

Merci pour vos réponses !

PierreR


----------



## Findor (15 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *@ BCL2,*

Ouvre VirtualBox > fait un clic secondaire (clic droit) sur ta machine Linux > "*Configuration*" :







Une fenêtre va s'afficher > sélectionne la rubrique "*Système*" :






Puis dans la section "*Ordre d'amorçage*" > ne laisse cocher que "*Disque Dur*" :






Une fois les paramètres bien appliqué > redémarre ta machine virtuelle => tu n'auras qu'à dire si cela a fonctionner.


----------



## BCL2 (15 Mars 2020)

Un grand merci à toi Findor ! Ca marche très bien !


----------



## Findor (15 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------

